# Disassembly of the Canon RF 50mm f1.2L



## AlanF (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2018/12/disassembly-of-the-canon-rf-50mm-f1-2l/
Intriguing teardown by Roger: _It is the best of lenses, it is the worst of lenses, it is the lens of perfection, it is the lens of complexity, it is the lens of new technology, it may be the lens of non-repairability_


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2018/12/disassembly-of-the-canon-rf-50mm-f1-2l/
> Intriguing teardown by Roger: _It is the best of lenses, it is the worst of lenses, it is the lens of perfection, it is the lens of complexity, it is the lens of new technology, it may be the lens of non-repairability_


Yikes! And thanks for the link!
(This tear-down would make a great movie!)

And I love the last line (before the African proverb): "This level of engineering didn’t all happen in the last year, they’ve been working on this for quite a while."

I wasn't one who thought RF was rushed. And I still don't think it is intended as an "addition."

And thank you, Roger, for the fascinating look into the magic tube!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 12, 2018)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing,
I’ve been waiting for this


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Alan.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 13, 2018)

Is there a takeaway from this? Does the lens offer too many complications for a rental business? Are consumers going to find it to be a "high-maintenance lover" too? My first reaction was, "Maybe I should (for the 50th time) reconsider the simple little ef 50mm f/1.2L USM." But the IQ and AF of the RF monster seem to hold so much promise (as opposed to the known issues of the EF 1.2).

I like the way Roger presents the facts without conjecture, without sounding alarms based simply on so much new tech jammed into the tube. 

And this is just the first generation of RF lenses.


----------

